# Kann Oracle Datenbanktreiber nicht laden



## MichaFL123 (11. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem beim Laden eines Datenbankteibers:

Grundinfos:

Ich benutze Eclipse Helios 3.6.1

Ich habe den Oracle Client 10.2.0 installiert und eine ODBC-Verbindung in der Systemsteuerung mit der Datenbank eingerichtet. Die Abfrage die ich über SQL + laufen lasse funktionieren auch.

Aus dem Verzeichniss: C:\oracle\product\10.2.0\client_1\jdbc\lib habe ich alle .jar Files in den Jva Build Path -> Libraries hinzugefügt.

Die .jar Files heißen:

classes12.jar
classes12.zip
classes12dms.jar
ojdbc14.jar
ojdbc14_g.jar
ojdbc14dms.jar
ojdbc14ms_g.jar
nls_charstet12.jar

Ich teste die Installation in einer Testklasse:


```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import java.sql.*;

public class TestJDBCDriverInstallation_Oracle {

   public static void main(String[] args) {
	  StringBuffer output  = new StringBuffer();
	  output.append("Testing oracle driver installation \n");
	  try {
		  String className = "orcale.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver";
		  Class<?> driverObject = Class.forName(className);
		  output.append("Driver : "+driverObject+"\n");
		  output.append("Driver Installation Successful");
		  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, output);
	    } catch (Exception e) {
//	    	output  = new StringBuffer();
//	    	output.append("Driver Installation FAILED\n");
//	    	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, output);
//   System.out.println("Failed: Driver Error: " + e.getMessage());
			System.err.println(e);
	  }
    }
}
```


Diese Treiberinstallation schlägt jedoch fehl:

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: orcale.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Über jeden Tip freue ich mich sehr und sage jetzt schon einmal danke


----------



## MQue (11. Feb 2011)

Kann ich mir jetzt auch nicht erklären, probier mal, dass du die jars auch in Resource -> Linked Resources dazugibst. vielleicht funktionierts dann.
lg


----------



## homer65 (11. Feb 2011)

orcale ist nicht oracle. Zeile 10 deines Java Codes


----------



## MichaFL123 (11. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

leider kann ich dort keine Einträge verändern (das Feld Edit und Convert ist ausgegraut).


----------



## MichaFL123 (11. Feb 2011)

Ahh zu man sollte auch aus dem Internet kopierte Strings überprüfen! ;(

Danke


----------



## MichaFL123 (14. Feb 2011)

Hatte noch ein paar Probleme beim Laden des Treibers da ich einen TSN-EntryName benutzen musste.
Ich konnte es mit folgenden Code realisieren


```
System.setProperty("oracle.net.tns_admin",
					"<ora-home>\NETWORK\\ADMIN");
			Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
			connection = DriverManager.getConnection(
					"jdbc:oracle:thin:@TNSNAMES", "USER", "PASS");
```

Danke für alle Hilfe!


----------

